# No Scrubbing Necessary !!



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello all,            I picked up a qt. of "White Ox'' rust stain remover from Harbor Freight and just tried using it on two bottles, one had been soaking for months in standard household cleaner with zero results. I rinsed it out and added some sand and shook for several minutes with zero results again! The bottle is a paper label 60's wine bottle so I did not want to use the Drill method and damage label, so I decided to try the " White Ox" and as I was pouring it into the bottle I could see debris falling off the sides. I let it sit 5 minutes and rinsed with hot water and it looked like a new bottle. So I tried it on a 80's RC dug bottle and with no scrubbing the same results. I am impressed and look forward to trying this on different types of stains. I will post before and after pic's of the RC bottle.No Drill, No mess, I like that!!  Thanks,  Kevin..


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

After picture!!


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 10, 2013)

Excellent. I have a Harbor Freight near me. I will have to try that. How much did you spend on it?Thanx


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Iggyworf,  I think it was around 15.00 for 32 oz. bottle. I tried another bottle that been sitting in a crate for years, It had severe dried coke inside and I filled it about a third full and corked it and just shook it for about a minute, rinsed it out and this is the results. by the way, I have strained the White Ox through a cloth to re-use it as it is a little pricy. I really wish I would have found this a long time ago. I also had a bottle that was dug with the cap on it and was really rusted around the lip, dipped it in the cleaner for about a minute and a rag wiped it clean.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

After picture same bottle.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, Does it have the active ingrediant on the package? I've tried about everything lately,nada. I did go to their site and they recomend you don't use it on glass or windows. Carfull with the old glass just in case.   Don


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry all, wrong picture!!!!!!!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

After picture,  sorry all doing to many things at once!!!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Dumpdiver,  The bottle reads removes rust stains from painted surfaces,plastic,sinks, toilets,showers and more. All I know is that I personally will continue to use it on my bottles. I guess if you were to leave it in for a long time it may effect the bottle, I just tried it today for the first time and my bottles have not melted or dulled !! Like you said, if you don't safe using it then I would not use it. I rinsed my bottles out with soap and hot water right away with no problems to my glass.  The two main ingredient is Hydrofluoric acid and oxalic acids.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to add Hydrofloric to my arsenol of cleaners. Lately been experimenting with boat bottom cleaners with the same limited luck as the rest of them. Hopefully you've found the Holy Grail.  Thanks from all...Don


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Don,    I am not sure it is the Holy Grail !!! But it is the best cleaner I have found and I have access to very harsh chemicals at work and none would touch this product.( I REALLY WANT TO STRESS TO ANYONE WHO CHOOSES TO USE THIS, READ ALL WARNINGS AND FOLLOW SAFETY PRECAUTIONS AS DESCRIBED BY THE MANUFACTURE.)  I am trained in handling caustic materials and please be careful while using any cleaners. Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all,   I am curious to know if anyone has tried this cleaner ?  I have left it in bottles for 5 days without any harm to the bottle, Thanks Kevin...


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 3, 2014)

This sounds interesting. Have you tried it on old glass like TOC bottles or older? I am wondering because I have a couple bottles in my collection that could use this.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, I am not 100% sure what your TOC bottles, But I have used it in hair tonic, 1854 squat sodas, poison bottles, Coke bottles, blob beer bottles, milk jars, and canning jars to test with excellent results. I have used it in over 30 bottles am I am still amazed with the results. It really worked well on a hair tonic " Wild Root" bottle I received in the Christmas exchange that was white inside and the opening was only 1/4'' so no other way to clean.  Thought about tumbling, but I knew I could never get the copper out of the bottle. I use it on every bottle I get to see what it will do before other methods of cleaning are implemented. I made sure to rinse the bottles out well with a standard household cleaner and then strained the White Ox thru a coffee filter so I could reuse it again. Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## zecritr (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.white-ox.com/order.htm This Stuff?Sounds cool and helpful


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes sir, That's the same cleaner I purchased. You will see what this cleaner can do. I bought the qt. spray bottle and still have 3/4 left after using it on about 30 bottles.


----------



## splante (Jan 7, 2014)

are you using it on just the inside? It looks like it also cleaned the acl labels very well from the pics, no Paint loss? Do you dilute or is it straight from the bottle? Its promising to hear that you have not seen any damage to the bottle some of the harsh chems can cause glass to be "etched" Have a Harbor freight close by will have to check it out


----------



## splante (Jan 7, 2014)

noticed its been awhile since you posted this (4 weeks) just wondering if you are not seeing any issues with the bottles that were cleaned with the white ox product..this statement from their website still concerns meDO NOT USE ON GLASS, WINDOWS, BRICK, PORCELAIN,
FABRIC OR CLOTH, AUTOMOBILES OR MOBILE HOMES.​


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Splante,    I have only used it on the insides, I will try it on a ACL junk bottle and post the results later today. I just used some yesterday on a bottle full of rust stains I could not remove with the drill/compound. 5 minutes later all rust was removed from bottle with the White Ox cleaner. I have no idea why they say not to use on glass ????  It works wonders for me with bottles that don't really need to be tumbled just to remove minor rust or hard water stains. I check the bottles daily to see if any damage was caused using this product, I have seen zero damage.... I only post what works for me on here, And I sure would not post something here if I had any negative results. Try some on a junk bottle and you decide if it works for you as well as it does for me.  Thanks,   Kevin.....


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, I,ve been wondering if it could be mildly abrasive if not fully dissolved. This could be the warning against useing it on windows and such since your rubbing instead of soaking. Thanks,  Don


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello all,      Well I just called the White Ox company to ask them why they say not to use on glass. " They say the reason is because it has some fluoride in it and by law they have to put the warning on it. He said he has used it on glass himself without any problems. He also said you can buy the crystals that 1lb. makes 2 gallons and does not contain fluoride. He claims it should clean the same in glass bottles. I will get some this weekend and try it to see if it works the same as the product I now have and post my results. It is less expensive to buy that way also. Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been using 100 % pure white Crystaline Oxalic Acid powder since the 1970's on my Beer cans to clean rust off them. Much cheaper this way. LEON.


----------



## splante (Jan 8, 2014)

thanks for the feedback iblackvelvet,and dumpdiver might have a point


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2014)

GREAT THREAD! THANKS!! JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, most interesting indeed.Hydrofluoric acid is used to do glass etching and made by combining floride and hydrogen I believe. Florine is added to water and toothpaste for oral health. Hydrogen also makes HCL. I hate chemistry.Was it a sodium chloride thing or was General Ripper right the whole time, fluoride is bad.OK, who remembers the reference? I'll bet Jamie does.


----------



## Oldmill (Jan 11, 2014)

wow that appears to work really well. I have a few bottles that have a heavy mineral stain on the inside of the bottle do you think it would work on that.


----------



## MNJars (Jan 13, 2014)

$9.99 for a 32 oz bottle of White Ox at my local store.  I tried this product this weekend on 2 different jars with some significant interior white haze (not sure what causes the haze).  I had big hopes for this method, and at first I thought it might work, but after I rinsed them out and dried them off they looked about the same as they did before.  I may try leaving the White Ox in a little longer one of these days.  I only left it in there for a couple of minutes.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2014)

There's no acid that will fix "sick" glass, some will even make it worse.Ever hear of acid etching?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello,  You are correct about using this on a sick bottle, The  White Ox works very well on light to medium stains and work excellent on soda and wine bottles that have many years of dried product left inside. It also works very well on rust stains inside and outside the bottles. I left some in a sick bottle over night and it removed a small amount of discoloration. Thanks,  Kevin....


----------



## splante (Jan 15, 2014)

any expierments on the outside of acl bottles..will it remove the paint?This reminds me of "acid magic" I played around with a year ago or so cleans bottles well but will etch the glass if left to long


----------



## CocaColaman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried on the outside of ACLs yet? I would really like to hear if it hurts the paint or not.


----------



## CocaColaman1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I tried it on my bottles. I tried it on the outside of one of my ACLs and it didn't hurt the labeling, in fact it didn't even clean it! On the inside of the bottles, it got the hazey look off the glass and made it crystal clear. But, it left dirt inside the bottle and, for lack of a better phrase, cleaned right around the dirt.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello,  How long did you leave it in your bottle ?  I just cleaned a 50 year old dug flask that was full of dirt and rust last night and it worked great for me. I left it in the flask for an hour shaking it about every 15 minutes and it removed all the dirt and rust stains from the bottle.  Did you buy the pre-mixed bottle ?  I have been using the same bottle for 2 months with great results on rust and dried sodas and wine bottles. It may be that I shake the bottles that makes the difference ?  I do know that they sell a version of this product that does not have  Hydrofluoric acid and you may have that version. Try letting it sit in bottle longer and shake it and see if that works for you.


----------

